# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Doxycycline en pijnbestrijding?

## Kasumi

Ik ben bezig met een antibiotica-kuur (doxycycline), maar ik heb nogal veel last van hoofdpijn. Kan ik daar iets tegen nemen (ibuprofen of paracetamol)? Ik las dat ibuprofen niet zo'n goed idee is, omdat beide medicijnen voor maagproblemen kunnen zorgen. Paracetamol lijkt me wat "onschuldiger" maar uit ervaring weet ik dat die vaak ook niet helpt bij mijn hoofdpijn. Tips, suggesties?

Bah, ik haat medicijnen! Ik heb de bijsluiter wel gelezen, maar het stukje met "mogelijke bijwerkingen" overgeslagen. Want ik ken mezelf: bij elk klein pijntje schiet ik in de stress. Nu voelde ik net dus ook pijn in de maagstreek (_na het lezen van die mogelijke maagproblemen, dus waarschijnlijk is het gewoon geestelijk_), kan ik iets doen om mijn maag sterker te houden? Bepaalde voedingsmiddelen wel/niet eten of drinken bijvoorbeeld?

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik zou koffie, alcohol en sinaasappelsap in elk geval vermijden, en het tijdens of na het eten innemen, tenzij dat in de bijsluiter uitdrukkelijk anders vermeld staat.

Een oud en vertrouwd middel tegen maagklachten is melk of calciumtabletten.
De berichten over doxycycline en melk zijn tegenstrijdig, de een beweert dat je 2 uur voor tot na inname geen melkprodukten mag gebruiken, anderen zeggen dat er geen noemenswaardige wisselwerking is met calcium, en dat alleen zuivel met probiotica, zoals yoghurt en spijsverterings-melkdrankjes moeten worden vermeden.

Eén fabrikant adviseert schijnbaar zelfs het met melk in te nemen.

----------


## Kasumi

Bedankt MissMolly! Ik lees net je bericht met... jawel: een net gezet kopje koffie! Dat wordt dus mijn laatste voor de komende dagen, ik zal er nog even extra van genieten  :Wink: 

Ik heb toevallig vanavond voor het avondeten een glas melk gedronken. Tijdens het avondeten (en ontbijt) neem ik die antibiotica in, maar ik heb geen last van mijn maag gehad, dus ik denk dat de combinatie met melk bij mij wel goed valt.

----------


## Maria358

Doxycycline - http://trustedtabsrx.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## nessie16

Hoi ,
Je kunt het middel eenvoudig hier kopen: http://euroed.biz
Zelf wil ik het middel ook gaan gebruiken deze maand.

----------


## douglas

Hoi
Je kunt het middel eenvoudig hier kopen: http://ed-farmacia.com 
Zelf wil ik het middel ook gaan gebruiken deze maand.

----------

